# change in character after breeding



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi, we're looking into breeding our boy and just in the process of doing the health checks ect. 
We don't show or work him but are looking into breeding him as he's got a lovely temperment and is a lovely looking boy which alot of people have asked about whether we'll breed him or not.
I know alot of opinions people have are unless you show or work him why breed him but I honestly think providing all health checks are good and they've got a sound temperment that's reason enough to breed him. 
My question is I've had a couple of people who said don't do it as it'll change his temperment for the worse, which obviously i don't want. for those that have bred there dog have you noticed it's affected your boys temperment? I expect he'll be more interested in the girls but have they shown any aggression?


----------

